# Asus PCE-N53 issue



## Activeduke (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello!

Just bought a new wireless network card to replace my Netgear WNDA3100v2 USB wifi card..

My PC is at 1st floor in a window and the router is across the road in my neighbours house.
The signal strength is good, but im getting an appalling 100kbs, more or less.
Tried swapping drivers, pci-e slot and adjusting the antennas..

Any ideas how to make this thing work properly?
Thanks!!


----------



## jgunning (Nov 15, 2012)

Activeduke said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just bought a new wireless network card to replace my Netgear WNDA3100v2 USB wifi card..
> 
> ...



Get your own internet


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 15, 2012)

Get your neighbor to mount an outdoor antenna; and, you do the same.

Preferably, directional (beam-type) antennas.
And, mount them both on the same plane, either horizontal or vertical.
Also, make sure the best gain is in your frequency range(s). 

You can, also, go for high output devices or use send/receive amps.

A lot of different options and/or combinations of options, depends on your individual situation and you wallet size.



jgunning said:


> Get your own internet



Probably the easiest option.


----------



## Activeduke (Nov 17, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Probably the easiest option.



Thanks I'll think about it, but then I think its a bit of a waste since he is letting me use his internet for free

Someone suggested that I should use a repeater like the ASUS EA-N66. Would that work across two buildings you think?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 17, 2012)

You could try the repeater; however, IMO you should try the antennas first. 

Do a search on the net for outdoor wifi antennas or Cantenna,  if you wanna try your hand building one to test.


----------

